# Cherry shrimp for sale min 10 shrimp1$ each



## DAVIDnorr (Jan 15, 2017)

Fresh shipment of cherry shrimp just in going fast any amount can be for filled!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

DAVIDnorr said:


> Fresh shipment of cherry shrimp just in going fast any amount can be for filled!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of cherries you got? Im def interessted


----------

